# Dishnetwork DVR 512



## azharateza

I just replaced my old dish receiver with DVR 512 so I can record two different channels at once or record one and watch the other one.

I can't get this to work. When I record one program, it won't let me change the channel without canceling the recording.

Does Dish DVR 512 support this feature?

Please advise!

Thanks


----------



## garys

Single or dual user mode? Tv2 engaged from tv1? Are both inputs connected?


----------



## VDP07

garys said:


> Single or dual user mode? Tv2 engaged from tv1? Are both inputs connected?


The 512 is a Solo DVR. It only supports output on the TV1 port. The front panel mode button is disabled.


----------



## VDP07

azharateza said:


> I just replaced my old dish receiver with DVR 512 so I can record two different channels at once or record one and watch the other one.
> 
> I can't get this to work. When I record one program, it won't let me change the channel without canceling the recording.
> 
> Does Dish DVR 512 support this feature?
> 
> Please advise!
> 
> Thanks


The 512 does allow the user to record on 1 tuner while watching live TV on the other. Does the PIP work? Try hitting the swap button on the remote. If this doesn't help, the receiver may have a problem. You may need to call Tech support to sort it out.


----------



## [email protected]

azharateza said:


> I just replaced my old dish receiver with DVR 512 so I can record two different channels at once or record one and watch the other one.
> 
> I can't get this to work. When I record one program, it won't let me change the channel without canceling the recording.
> 
> Does Dish DVR 512 support this feature?
> 
> Please advise!
> 
> Thanks


I would definitely check the connections on the back of the receiver. Are there 2 coax lines going into the receiver? If there is only one going in then you will limited and the 2nd input will not be available for your use.


----------



## gtal98

In order to support 2 recordings you need either 2 lines run to the receiver in a Legacy or DP setup, or a separator installed on the end of the coax line to feed both tuners at the receiver in a DPP setup. When you go the the checkswitch screen what device does it show as installed for both tuners?


----------



## SayWhat?

Two questions (for now);

Looks like the 512 will take an EHD, correct?

What happens to recordings if you drop service at some point in the future? I've seen some reports that they are no longer accessible and others that say they are.


----------



## P Smith

512 is castrated 525 which never support EHD due USB 1.1 implmentation


----------



## [email protected]

SayWhat? said:


> Two questions (for now);
> 
> Looks like the 512 will take an EHD, correct?
> 
> What happens to recordings if you drop service at some point in the future? I've seen some reports that they are no longer accessible and others that say they are.


The 512 does not have EHD capabilities. Only ViP receivers can support EHD's except the Vip222.

The recording will not be available if you cancel the service. EHD is encrypted to your specific account and can only be transferred between active receivers on your account and they must be like receivers. DVR or Non-DVR are not interchangeable.


----------



## SayWhat?

_EHD is encrypted to your specific account and can only be transferred between active receivers on your account and they must be like receivers._

Yeah, I'm aware of that, but the second question referred to recordings on the internal hard drive. Some people have mentioned that they can't get to them if they can't get a satellite signal.


----------



## P Smith

Did they try to push Menu and/or DVR button ?
After all it's not a standalone DVR like TiVo or Replay - it's IRD with DVR functions.


----------



## shadough

_"they must be like receivers."_

"like" receivers? Does this mean that you cannot move an EHD from say a 211 to a 722? Even if on the same account.

Nevermind, went over to the 922 forum an answered my own question.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Yes, the 211 and 722 are not of a like family receiver. 211/211k or 411 are of the same family. 622, 722/722k, 922, and Hopper are another receiver family. Thanks.



shadough said:


> _"they must be like receivers."_
> 
> "like" receivers? Does this mean that you cannot move an EHD from say a 211 to a 722? Even if on the same account.
> 
> Nevermind, went over to the 922 forum an answered my own question.


----------

